# Ohio firearms manufacturers?



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone know of any firearms manufacturers other than Hi-point?


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

I know a couple custom gun builders but Hi-Point is the only production manufacturer in Ohio.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

isn't ithaca firearms now made upper sandusky?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

SSK out around Zainesville.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes they are. I thought they were made in NY.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> isn't ithaca firearms now made upper sandusky?


That is correct. I was just talking a couple of weeks ago to someone who worked there. I didn't realize until then that they were in Upper Sandusky.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My brother toured the Ithaca factory last fall & was very impressed. Good to see the model 37 design being built again , especially in our state.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Smallmouth Crazy,
What is SSK manufacturing? What type of guns?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Just looked up SSK and man do they have some cool toys!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Are we trying to figure out what guns House Bill 315 is going to let us buy exempt from federal firearms regulations? I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Rapid Fire in Troy Ohio, they too make some awsome toys.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

squid_1 said:


> Rapid Fire in Troy Ohio, they too make some awsome toys.


ORF is out of business from what I know. They may try to make a comeback... but who knows.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Huntinbull said:


> Anyone know of any firearms manufacturers other than Hi-point?


Is this about the recent bill introduced?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

really...that big building must have been too much. I will have to drive by and check it out tonight.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> Just looked up SSK and man do they have some cool toys!


Yes they do, its been a while since I have talked to them but a few years back I believe you could call them and get a brochure, they are mainly into customizing TC stuff...but I also believe they do custom work on a number of rifles as well, a few years ago I know alot of guys would go to them to have rifles and handguns built to take on big game hunts.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

squid_1 said:


> really...that big building must have been too much. I will have to drive by and check it out tonight.


With out CIA to pay the bills they were trying to make it by just selling receivers to the public. Too little too late, parts kits aren't coming in like they used to.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

There is a company in Canton they came from out west but I dont know if there are set up yet.They make rifles, nice ones from what I hear,dont know the name.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

There is one in dayton as well. makes 1911 .22's. fin just got some in this week. i cant think of the name of the company though. they could be just an importer as well. not sure on that


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

there is also ohio ordenence


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

SSK will straight build you any rifle you want. They have the new 14.5 JDJ Wildcats are there best. 

But they will build you anything from the ground up. 

They have done a couple of my custom barrels.


----------



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

ithaca makes damn good shotguns. but they are also introducing a 1911 colt .45 to there arsenal soon. good quality and local but prices are high though


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Mach One is in Canton, Dennis makes some high $$ custom trap guns


----------

